# Top ten bream lures.



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay i have surveyed 50 people so far and have got a top ten and would like to get another 50 people to give there opinion.
This survey will be run for the next two weeks.
The top ten so far goes
1. Jackall chubby ( ghost ayu? )
2. Atomic hardz 40 
3. Berkely 2 inch shrimp jelly prawn 
4. Stiffy minnow
5. Srike pro rack popper
6. kakoda sprog ( suprisingly)
7. Squidgy flick baits 3inch evil minnow
8. killalure pak rat pink 50ml i think
9. squidy wriggler 65ml bloodworm
10. tt switchblade red 40

My thoughts go out to those affected by the floods.
thanks jake


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I could probably say 1 - 10 Jackall Chubby in various colours with the Ghost ayu leading the list. On reflection though, the chubby is #1, SX40 or 48, either works for me where it is shallower than what the chubby digs down to and a small 'walk the dog' topwater lure like a Sammy and finally a small bubblepop. I dont use 10 lures on bream. If those mentioned dont work, nothing really does, but I will try a small polycarbonate blade lure and a squidgy wriggler to break out of the pattern.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

1) Jackal chubby deep
2) Lucky craft Cra-pea flat
3) Camion SR
4) R2S bubble pop 35
5) SX 40
6) Berkly gulp 2" shrimp
7) Atomic deep shad
8) ZX 30
9) PX 45
10) NW pencil

Colour would be water dependant.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

The smallest Rebel crawdads are an oldy but a great bream lure also.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

x2,Spot on oh Great MartyMart


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

1) Smith Camion
2) SX40
3) Sammy 65
4) Squidgy 80mm Wriggler in Bloodworm
5) 3" Gulp Prawn
6) 2" Gulp Swimming Mullet
7) Smith Towadi
8) Bassday Sugarpen
9) LuckyCraft NW Pencil
10) Bushy's Stiffy popper


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

why did 8 come out as the sunglasses thing?


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

me to 8 then ) must be the 8) short cut


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice touch with the link mate


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Finished with posts not quite as many as I hoped.
Got more info from other similar threads and the list is
1. Jackal chubby ghost ayu
2. Jackall chubby suji shrimp
3. Ecogear sx 40
4. Ecogear px 45
5 squidgy wriggler bloodworm 80ml
6.atomic hardz 40 ml deep
7. Manns deep 40 ml
8. Bushy stiffy minnow evil minnow
9. Squidgy flickbait 65 ml evil minnow pro range
10. Stiffy popper


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for putting those links in to great help  
Jake


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you all think maybe the smith canyon sr should maybe be there[http://australianangling.com.au.


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

ROBT said:


> 1 Jackall Chubby
> 2 Daiwa Double Clutch
> 3 Daiwa Presso Minnow
> 4 Pontoon 21 Crack Jack
> ...


Cheers for the link Mr_T, I must whack a few more orders through.....


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll just go for ten Atomic Hardz 38 deeps in Ghost Gill Brown ;-)

Cheers Hally


----------

